# Shipping charges



## Magicknitter (Jun 9, 2012)

I wanted to purchase a knitting pattern at "anniescatalog.com" They don't have a download version. So, went to pay for the pattern and the shipping cost was $14.95 to Canada! I thought, OK, maybe order another pattern to make it worthwhile...now the shipping charge is $16.95! I am talking about a pattern with no more than 4 pages of paper, not a book!. Has anything like this happened to any of you? When I called the company, they just said. "Sorry, nothing they can do for me" That's one way of getting rid of customers!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Unbelievable. If shipping for a pattern is that expensive, they need to make everything available by download. That quadruples the cost of a pattern. I would have to knit it at least a dozen times to make it worthwhile. Check to see if the designer has a website and maybe it would be available there by download.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

I was able to obtain a hard copy pattern from a shop in Nova Scotia and shipping consisted of the stamp(plus pattern of course). I too had rejected the shipping cost of that particular site and researched the designers website and retail stores (in Canada) where it would be available--can hardly wait to start BUT I have a November deadline for charity scarf and cowl sale(for women's cancer research) and then I can tackle my pattern-
don't be frustrated -just be persistent  good luck !


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Magicknitter said:


> I wanted to purchase a knitting pattern at "anniescatalog.com" They don't have a download version. So, went to pay for the pattern and the shipping cost was $14.95 to Canada! I thought, OK, maybe order another pattern to make it worthwhile...now the shipping charge is $16.95! I am talking about a pattern with no more than 4 pages of paper, not a book!. Has anything like this happened to any of you? When I called the company, they just said. "Sorry, nothing they can do for me" That's one way of getting rid of customers!


Shipping from the US to Canada is almost always horrible. Except for the few that will ship free, it is almost not worth ordering from some of the places. I have seen so many good bargains on yarns from the online stores, but when the shipping was added it was no longer worth while. I live a couple of hours drive away from a US town and have occasionally had things shipped to a "pickup" warehouse. At times it ws cheaper to spend the money for a tank of gas than to pay for postage, even when there was US postage costs incurred.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I order from Knit Picks because their shipping is reasonable (about $7.00) if I spend over $50.00. Deramores is fast becoming my favourite place to shop because shipping is free for orders over $75.00. I have only had to pay customs once.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I shipped an envelop/package to Australia yesterday. I could only mail it if I took it to a postal clerk at the post office (not a sub)...then she typed all the information that I had on the required PS Form 2976 (form is require to attach when mailing) into a computer. It took me a good 5 to 8 minutes to ship the package. I'm not saying the shipping cost that they wanted to charge you was okay because it's not, just that with the high security we have now it takes longer to mail something outside of the US.

The postal clerk made the comment that mailing packages outside of the US during Christmas is going to be horrible.

I just remembered another thing...any package/envelop with postage stamps that weighs over 13 oz. has to be taken to the post office and handed to a postal clerk to be mailed. One of my shipments was returned because I didn't take it to the main post office...took it to a sub.

Getting so many rules!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've run into this problem also. And I refuse to bid on items on Ebay if the shipping seems outrageous...and more and more times it is!....But, by the same token, I've noticed that shipping and mailing costs have skyrocketed! I've quit doing anymore swaps because, in a couple of cases, the mailing cost was MORE than the cost of the items I bought to make up the package!!!!!....I guess UPS and USPS are taking advantage of more and more people shopping online to charge more for shipping....and taking advantage of people mailing more.


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a similar experience when tried to order yarn from Ice, the cost of shipping doubled the cost of yarn so did not order. I was shocked to see shipping charges. Wondered where they are shipping form. I live in Iowa, middle of US.


----------



## Magicknitter (Jun 9, 2012)

Linday said:


> I order from Knit Picks because their shipping is reasonable (about $7.00) if I spend over $50.00. Deramores is fast becoming my favourite place to shop because shipping is free for orders over $75.00. I have only had to pay customs once.


Yes, I buy a lot from Knit Picks also. Their shipping is very reasonable and services are top notch! Wish they sell the pattern I wanted :?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

AuntB41 said:


> I had a similar experience when tried to order yarn from Ice, the cost of shipping doubled the cost of yarn so did not order. I was shocked to see shipping charges. Wondered where they are shipping form. I live in Iowa, middle of US.


They are in Turkey.


----------



## AK Kat (Sep 25, 2012)

I get the same if not more and it takes over 2 weeks to get it


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Magicknitter said:


> I wanted to purchase a knitting pattern at "anniescatalog.com" They don't have a download version. So, went to pay for the pattern and the shipping cost was $14.95 to Canada! I thought, OK, maybe order another pattern to make it worthwhile...now the shipping charge is $16.95! I am talking about a pattern with no more than 4 pages of paper, not a book!. Has anything like this happened to any of you? When I called the company, they just said. "Sorry, nothing they can do for me" That's one way of getting rid of customers!


I just e-mailed Bendigo Woollen Mills a few weeks ago with the same question. They have some lovely patterns and I would have ordered several, but they don't have them as a download and the shipping to US was certainly more than I was willing to pay.

I did receive a response from them the next day thanking me for my input and letting me know that their website is being revamped and they are looking at downloadable patterns for the new site.

Mary Maxim is another one that sells patterns, but none are downloadable ... they mail you a paper pattern. I have one in transit right now.

Personally I believe that if they have a website and they sell patterns, they are missing the boat if they don't have them available to download. If they are savvy enough to run a business, they should have the sense to realize that they would sell a lot more patterns if shipping wasn't involved.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Magicknitter said:


> I wanted to purchase a knitting pattern at "anniescatalog.com" They don't have a download version. So, went to pay for the pattern and the shipping cost was $14.95 to Canada! I thought, OK, maybe order another pattern to make it worthwhile...now the shipping charge is $16.95! I am talking about a pattern with no more than 4 pages of paper, not a book!. Has anything like this happened to any of you? When I called the company, they just said. "Sorry, nothing they can do for me" That's one way of getting rid of customers!


Aoch!
For this much I can ship 300g of yarn... overseas - and with priority registered mail, what are they sending it with - DHL 24 hour guarantee service!?


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm still waiting for someone to invent a transporter. Then I'll give Canada Post the finger.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The USPS is prohibited, by law, from making a profit. Charges to mail or ship something to another country is costly because both USPS charges apply and charges for the country of destination IN ADDITION to charges for customs.

Parcels that travel across borders are subject to security laws because of terrorist activities. Every parcel that enters a foreign country is subject to inspection and importation regulations/restrictions. 

This is for the safety of citizens across the globe, the cost is born by those who use those services rather than through taxation of the general population - which is fair.

While the cost of postage for a few printed pages may seem ridiculous, the same amount of attention must be given to parcels of any size. Do you remember the "letter bombs" from years gone by?

Not all patterns are available in download form. I'm a designer and simply refuse to sell my patterns that way, other designers feel the same way. This is because patterns sold as downloads are often printed out multiple times (if kept in a file) and distributed, which violates copyright law.

Those of us who have been "burned" by copyright "scofflaws" are moving to hard copy sales only with patterns being printed on "non-copy" or "copyright protected" papers.

Perhaps you can find a local retailer who carries the pattern you desire.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

courier770 said:


> The USPS is prohibited, by law, from making a profit. Charges to mail or ship something to another country is costly because both USPS charges apply and charges for the country of destination IN ADDITION to charges for customs.
> 
> Parcels that travel across borders are subject to security laws because of terrorist activities. Every parcel that enters a foreign country is subject to inspection and importation regulations/restrictions.
> 
> ...


Well, if the goal is to sell patterns, you surely realize you aren't going to sell as many that way.

And all the paper patterns I have I scan into my computer and save in a file. That way, I am not going to misplace it or have it destroyed by the dog or anything else.

So, I'm afraid that just doesn't hold water with me. I only buy patterns that I really want and can't find free similar ones. And in the future, I refuse to pay for shipping for one. Just my opinion. All others can do as they wish.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd rather sell less than be the victim of copyright infringement. Other designers feel the same way. You are also free to design your own patterns. As a designer it's MY choice as to how I sell my patterns. You can chose to sell your property the way that suits you best.

This is a nice back and forth but has nothing to do with the cost of shipping, which is what I was trying to explain.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I always look for free shipping; or figure the shipping into the price of the item before deciding to purchase. 
I wish that online sellers would not offer only the most expensive option(s).

Let me decide how much I want to pay for postage; and how quickly I want the item to arrive.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

I found the same thing with postal costs for what amounted to a few pieces of paper when I tried to buy the Elizabeth Zimmermann BSJ pattern. Gave it up as a bad joke. :-(


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Most shippers don't go with the most expensive option actually.

Companies that ship out large amounts get volume discounts, they will go with the best price they can get, be it USPS, UPS or FedEx.

Some retailers will add a "handling" fee under the actual cost of shipping and call the combination of the two "shipping & handling". In those cases you are paying for the actual shipping cost, the cost of packaging and the cost of the employee's to pack and prepare your order. When all of those costs are rolled into one charge it appears that the shipping costs are more costly. Companies that do this generally will not break down what portion of that charge is actually for shipping alone.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The USPS is prohibited, by law, from making a profit. Charges to mail or ship something to another country is costly because both USPS charges apply and charges for the country of destination IN ADDITION to charges for customs.
> 
> Parcels that travel across borders are subject to security laws because of terrorist activities. Every parcel that enters a foreign country is subject to inspection and importation regulations/restrictions.
> 
> ...


Yea-yea.
If I was to send this to Canada it would be, say, between 80 eurocents - not registered, non-priority shipment - and 2.60 euro. And it will cross a continent - well, two halfs - and an ocean.
And as for the "fear of distribution", there is no such thing as non-scannable paper. If someone is actually purchase a pattern to redistribute it, this won't stop him/her at all - in fact, it just might have the opposite effect. Relying on the good will and conscience of people is often better than trying to scare them with some imaginative guard. Showing respect would often call for a response of respect; showing teeth is probably to reflect on hearing roar.


----------



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

I bought 2 of her booklets for booties on Amazon no postage


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

s/h charges have gotten completely out of line. I think eventually everyone is going to have to offere download by computer or loose bussiness.


Magicknitter said:


> I wanted to purchase a knitting pattern at "anniescatalog.com" They don't have a download version. So, went to pay for the pattern and the shipping cost was $14.95 to Canada! I thought, OK, maybe order another pattern to make it worthwhile...now the shipping charge is $16.95! I am talking about a pattern with no more than 4 pages of paper, not a book!. Has anything like this happened to any of you? When I called the company, they just said. "Sorry, nothing they can do for me" That's one way of getting rid of customers!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Linday said:


> I order from Knit Picks because their shipping is reasonable (about $7.00) if I spend over $50.00. Deramores is fast becoming my favourite place to shop because shipping is free for orders over $75.00. I have only had to pay customs once.


I like Deramores too. We in the UK however do not get free postage unless we spend over 25 pounds sterling. I know that many of the countries outside UK do get free shipping from them.


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree with Peachy. No longer will I purchase patterns or books that can not be downloaded over the internet. I don't even buy a newpaper anymore - why, it's online.
People who copy patterns for others will do so anyway using their copy machine.
Lots of sales over the internet for yarns but when I come to the point of seeing what the shipping is - I usually delete the order.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

High shipping rates and postage sometimes kills buying on line.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

International mail costs are not only from the originating country -- fees are given to the recieving country too, for there 'half' of the delivery costs. So USPS costs will vary with what country they are going to. In the last couple of years the First Class second ounce costs as much as the first, while within US there is a big advantage with a reduced rate for the extra ounces. 

Also many on-line companies contract with a shipper such as UPS, and cannot under that contract, ship any other way -- I avoid those companies, as I have a POBox -- I figure, if I'm paying for the shipping, I should be able to decide the shipper.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been buying for over 6 years from eBay and I have found that the country with the most expensive postage is America. China and Hong Kong often have free postage and the UK is on par with Australia. It's a shame really because the USA has great items with good prices but the postage often kills it.


----------



## Mee (Jul 15, 2012)

Shipping charges are a great way for these companies to make extra money!! Annies wants my cats my house and $24.95 to ship to the UK for non downloadable patterns. For my DH I ordered a signed hockey book from the Detroit team and they charged me $40.00 for shipping!!! It was for Mike's 75th birthday and he misses going to the Panther games. I looked on the package and it was $15.00 for the postage at the USPS so the team made $25 profit. Same with Ice. I found a knit shop in Bath that sells KnitPick yarns and what she does not have in stock she can order 2 or 3 times a year. KPers have to start looking for more local online shops that sell what we want and not give them extra free cash for their outrageous shipping charges.

Yes I know that designers feel that downloads can be copied but it is easy to copy printed patterns now with everyone having a printer in their home and sharing that way. if there is a way to rip us off some companies will find it!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I ordered an item from Spellbinders in the States and it was going to cost approximately $140 shipping etc. I had it sent to my son in Beloit instead.


----------



## Knittah (Jul 11, 2011)

In the US there is a Media rate for books and magazines but I notice that companies don't often use it. It's lots cheaper.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Shipping costs are too high, I only order when I have enough to avoid the costs. Add this to the cost of the yarn and it makes the item too expensive. Then, what if you don't even like the pattern....


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you checked out the Book Depository? They sometimes carry patterns that are in booklet form. They offer free postage. Am a very good customer lol. Check both the USA and the UK sites as at times there can be a fast difference in the price.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Mee said:


> ...
> Same with Ice.
> ...


If you are talking about Ice Yarns, I find that the e-bay Yarn Paradise offer much lower rates for shipping to Bg and I do think it would be so for GB too, for for some bizarre reason the shipping, if someone from Europe orders from one of their corporative sites, is absolutely outrageous and the shipping from e-bay - the same company has the shop there - is quite reasonable. Much to my surprise, with DHL. In the spring I ordered some Cha-Cha yarn and it was $20 with the shipping, for the 4 hanks, the yarn was about $12 as I remember - so it was actually lower than with the posts. And the same thing, if it was ordered from Ice's own site, would be more than $20 for shipping alone.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I had the same problem with a pattern from Australia 
1 pattern with shipping $18.00. I don't need it that bad the shipping was like $12


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

courier770 said:


> The USPS is prohibited, by law, from making a profit. Charges to mail or ship something to another country is costly because both USPS charges apply and charges for the country of destination IN ADDITION to charges for customs.
> 
> Parcels that travel across borders are subject to security laws because of terrorist activities. Every parcel that enters a foreign country is subject to inspection and importation regulations/restrictions.
> 
> ...


HERE HERE Courier!! Well said. Although it doesn't appear to be well received. There is a reason why things cost as much as they do. The cost of gas, security,customs,handling etc have all risen in the last few years. It's the price of doing business. While I understand that one can not always afford these costs and have to look for alternative means of obtaining patterns, Courier was only trying to enlighten us with the facts. 
As far as buying hard copy patterns, I agree sometimes the postage makes it prohibitive to purchase at the time. I believe it depends on how badly you want the pattern.
Someone mentioned wanting the BSJ pattern. Well, I for one, wanted that pattern. It was only being sold by School House Press. The pattern cost was $10.00 and the shipping was $5.00. I only had to pause for a moment because what I purchased was the ABC Jacket (adult,baby,child) by EZ. Never paid that much for a pattern before but I really wanted THAT pattern. So I guess it depends on how badly you really want that specific pattern. Also, there IS paper that is non-copy out there. You can try all you want, but the print and pics are so faint they are barely there and no matter how dark you set your copier, it isn't going to copy a readable page. Handyfamily, maybe it's not where you are yet, but it is out there. 
As far as non copy patterns I believe it SHOULD be up to the designer. It is their product, they spent the times to draft it, knit it, proof it, and all other sorts of things that goes along with pattern designing. If you want their product have enough respect to purchase it legally and in whatever format it is offered.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

Greetings! I have been lurking here for a bit and this conversation was the one that made me officially join!
I am a business owner and I need to explain a few things about shipping costs:

1. With the price of gas (and added security) business expenses have become overwhelming. Packaging, postage and the time it takes to take the package to the post, etc....Shipping is really shipping/handling. For those shipping out of our home country we often LOSE money sending items to another country...some of us choose to do it and others do not.

2. SOME companies probably do try to make profits by charging high shipping costs and hope the customer won't care....BUT remember, time and expenses to get to a shop OR search on the internet for a better deal can also cost you....

3. It can be quite costly to set up a website that accepts online payments...the way they are designed it to have a basic shipping cost and usually an amount is added per item. This is frustrating for me because sometimes I ship at up to $3 more than actual costs BUT on another item I sell (a book and Canada does not have a book rate) I lose at least $3 per order.

4. Having said all that, there is no ideal world...and this gives us something to live for as we try to make it a bit better! 

PS I do not have a knitting-related shop so I am not trying to solicit orders - I HATE when people do that....but if you are interested in MUSIC related items I am at www.enterprisingrabbit.com

And now I need to get to MY knitting.....

flyingrabbit


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I did not say "copied", but "scanned".
If you can see it properly, you can scan it properly, or take a picture of it that will be bright and clean, if you have no scanner. If someone is determined to do bad in this way, believe me, this person would find the way. You can't reproduce, say, currency in this manner, because of the paper it is printed on - you can't actually reproduce the paper itself. But you can scan the bill - and you will have a very much readable copy of it. And so is the thing with the rest of the things - if it is on paper, you can scan it. How good the image will be depends on the quality of your scanner and on your abilities as an image-editor.
But I still do believe that most people wouldn't do improper things not because they can't, but because they shouldn't as in they know it's not right.
Ha, I guess I'm just still a believer in good...


And as for the shipping costs - I just can't see how it can be possible to send one same thing across the boundaries - and cover half Earth, from Europe to Canada, for less than 1/10 of the cost for that same thing needs to cross one boundary and travel not a half of a continent. 

I think Mee is right and some companies are covering part of the profit as shipping charges... and this is really bad and really sad.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I was going to order a shawl pin from Mary Maxim until I saw the charge for shipping was over $15.oo. It couldn't have weighed more than a couple of ounces and I am here in the USA so I cancelled that purchase. Idoubt I will even look at that site again.


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

Shipping handling charges are not weight based. They are based on total cost of the order.
When ordering from Ice in Turkey, shipping is double what the order it. The order is shipped via DHL. I have order from ICE on Friday evening and received the package by 10 am Tuesday morning. I also live in Iowa.


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been quoted some ridiculous charges for shipping clothes in the U.S., so I usually call in the order and object when they tell me the shipping charge. I just say, "I don't think I'll order that after all, because the shipping charges are just too much." (I'm nice, but firm about it.). Many times they will reduce the shipping charges immediately, or I'll get an e-mail for free shipping in the next few days.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

kkj824 said:


> Shipping handling charges are not weight based. They are based on total cost of the order.
> When ordering from Ice in Turkey, shipping is double what the order it. The order is shipped via DHL. I have order from ICE on Friday evening and received the package by 10 am Tuesday morning. I also live in Iowa.


Ice have very reasonable shipping charges to US. If you try Europe - anywhere - you will see it is about two times higher. or the same thing. Only travels closer. Absolutely ... unexplainable, to me. But the shipping rates from their own e-bay store - to Europe, with DHL - are absolutely different, and manageable, and logical. Go figure.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

High shipping charges are one reason I only sell my items to inside the US. Several have asked what difference it makes if the buyer pays shipping. I discovered that Paypal charges higher fees for country to country payments and for currency conversion. Also, as the seller, my fee is a percentage of the total amount collected, including shipping. When shipping is so high, the fee collected from PayPal can be more than the yarn! It simply isn't worth it to lose money. Not to mention the paperwork.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I am very cautious when I order from one country to the next. Even when you find a place with free shipping after a certain amount ,the duty adds up .My first experience was a few years back when I ordered wool for $100.00 and by the time I paid shipping and duty it came to $185.00 Now I spend my winters in the southern part of Texas and I have my stash shipped to Texas. I also do the same before coming back to Canada


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Magicknitter said:


> So, went to pay for the pattern and the shipping cost was $14.95 to Canada! I thought, OK, maybe order another pattern to make it worthwhile...now the shipping charge is $16.95!


the problem is that they probably use flat rate shipping boxes and envelopes. They also have to send them from the US to Canada which costs a lot more than in the US or in Canada.

I know that as an ebay seller, if I were to ship to Canada from the US it would cost me 25.00. for the envelope and for the registration that would provide insurance.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep - computers have run postage cost into the ground and I'm not happy about it, either. 

Gandy


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

My husband showed me an item he wanted for 99 cents, so I went in and was going to order it. First I checked the shipping---$4.79! The item weighed 10 ounces! He won't get it online! Good grief!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

because of the outragious shipping cost with Annie's attic I no longer order anything going through mail. Yes i am here in the states but still we are getting ripped by shipping there. I just ordered over $50.00 of goods from one company and the shipping was $8.00. here in the states. So what that tells me is Annie's Attic is price gouging and possibly making a profit off the postage. only time I order from there is if it can be downloaded.


----------



## Julia W (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, They are in Turkey but...... they do have a few of us who are agents for them around the globe. I am based in the UK. Each of us has the option to earn a bit less and do postage free on our sites, mine is postage free. Mainly as I love their yarn......but not their postage rates! I do know there are also US sites for Ice but I don't think any of them are post free.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Julia W said:


> Hi, They are in Turkey but...... they do have a few of us who are agents for them around the globe. I am based in the UK. Each of us has the option to earn a bit less and do postage free on our sites, mine is postage free. Mainly as I love their yarn......but not their postage rates! I do know there are also US sites for Ice but I don't think any of them are post free.


whats the name of your website if you are allowed to put on here


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

I too have been put off my shipping charges on many catalogue/websites, and refuse to pay it. They advertise "bargains" and "reductions" then add ridiculously high shipping charges to make up the difference. Even shipping from many of the eBay vendors is beyond reasonable. 

So the bottom line for me? Shop locally when I can. I know some of you don't have a local option, but even a trip 30 miles away is a lot less expensive for me when I combine it with other shopping. When we stop buying they will stop charging their outrageous shipping prices!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I think we all understand why costs are so high. We just don't like them.
To pay eighteen dollars for a pattern is crazy when there are so many free ones to choose from.
One of the main reasons I love Ravelry and my library


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

I live in Canada and gave up ordering anything from the US. The courier charges are ridiculous! Last year I ordered a pair of shoes weighing 2 lbs. The cost for the shoes was $29.99 which I thought was such a great deal! The company sent me an e-mail saying that shipping and handling would be $30 to Canada which I felt was high as I knew that I still would have to pay customs but considering the US/Canadian dollar only differed by 1 cent, I accepted the charges. When the parcel arrived at the door by courier (FedEx), they wanted another $30 plus just for delivery. So now my shoes were almost $100 with duty. Lesson learned. I emailed the company that I purchased the shoes from and they too were surprised that I had to pay additional shipping other than duty.
It was only a few years ago that you could order almost anything from the US to ship to Canada and the postage quoted was the final postage owed and the only additional charge was for duty. Now that couriers are involved in delivery and not just snail mail, the charges have more than doubled. So beware!!! Shipping by mail and not courier is alot cheaper still.


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

I live in Canada and gave up ordering anything from the US. The courier charges are ridiculous! Last year I ordered a pair of shoes weighing 2 lbs. The cost for the shoes was $29.99 which I thought was such a great deal! The company sent me an e-mail saying that shipping and handling would be $30 to Canada which I felt was high as I knew that I still would have to pay customs but considering the US/Canadian dollar only differed by 1 cent, I accepted the charges. When the parcel arrived at the door by courier (FedEx), they wanted another $30 plus just for delivery. So now my shoes were almost $100 with duty. Lesson learned. I emailed the company that I purchased the shoes from and they too were surprised that I had to pay additional shipping other than duty.
It was only a few years ago that you could order almost anything from the US to ship to Canada and the postage quoted was the final postage owed and the only additional charge was for duty. Now that couriers are involved in delivery and not just snail mail, the charges have more than doubled. So beware!!! Shipping by mail and not courier is alot cheaper still.


----------



## Madison11 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have been ordering fromFabris.com(for fabric)for many years, over $35.00 free shipping, have a fairly larfe suppy of yarn also,you might want to try there.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Knit picks has free shipping over $50. My favorite place to shop.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

courier770 has on many occasions shared a wealth of information on shipping. Many KP-ers could learn a great deal if they'd realize that the information is accurate and pertinent to their problems. Thanks for taking the time and effort to give us so much valuable and useful data on the Whys and Wherefores of USPS shipping. Listen up, folks!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Ebay policy is that you aren't allowed to inflate shipping costs. I emailed one company in USA to ask why shipping on their book was $35.00 when other sellers were charging only $8.50 for the same item from the same country. I received an email back saying that they had a flat shipping price to Australia. Needless to say, I didn't buy that book from them. Oh, forgot to mention that their book was cheaper priced but with excess postage costs, the books total price was doubled.


----------



## welshcat (Apr 10, 2011)

I have solved the problem of postal costs! I was going to mail 2 facecloths and 2 bars of soap to the UK from Canada. Weighed the items and went online to discover that it would cost me $40 to send them.
I was leafing through a World Vision catalogue and realised that what I was going to spend on postage would pay for some vital needs for children, not only in Africa but in Canada as well.
I now intend to buy from World Vision for any Christmas gifts and know that my money is being used to benefit those that need it.
I feel good about that!


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

A few years ago I wanted to buy some candles from the U.S. as the prices were ridiculouly cheap but when I saw the shipping charges, I soon changed my mind. The order was for $15 but the charges were $85 and the company were surprised when I said I couldn't justify paying more than 5times the cost in postage.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

welshcat said:


> I have solved the problem of postal costs! I was going to mail 2 facecloths and 2 bars of soap to the UK from Canada. Weighed the items and went online to discover that it would cost me $40 to send them.
> I was leafing through a World Vision catalogue and realised that what I was going to spend on postage would pay for some vital needs for children, not only in Africa but in Canada as well.
> I now intend to buy from World Vision for any Christmas gifts and know that my money is being used to benefit those that need it.
> I feel good about that!


I find that you can find the best and cheapest way to send an item if you go straight to the PO. There they will weigh the item and advise you accurately.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Nobleknits in the US has free shipping. The Wool shop in Ireland offers free shipping to the US.


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Joan, I live in Nova Scotia and I was wondering which shop you were referring to in your shipping post. I am anxious to 'suss' out a yarn store in this province - I have to buy just about everything on line as I live an hour away for the nearest (small) town. 
Thanks
cj


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Not only is the shipping and handling to Canada outrageous, but you don't even receive it for at least a month. I only paid once because I really, really wanted that particular pattern. Unless a pattern is downloadable, I pass. Amazingly enough, members are ordering and receiving large orders of yarn from Europe for much cheaper costs and receive the goods in a matter do days. Annie's, wake up!


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

I have to admit that I am one of those who make more than one copy of downloaded patterns...several if I really like the pattern...not to give out, but because I keep track of my rows right on the pattern, so I also know exactly where I am on the pattern...Doesn't take making up the pattern too many times b4 running out of space to keep track...hence more than one copy of the pattern...unless I were to write out the whole pattern by hand...Have done that plenty of times (no fun!)


----------



## Wheat (May 22, 2012)

I probably should stay out of this, but ... sometimes you just need to throw some gasoline on the fire. 

When you run a business, there are rules and more often than not, applied more stringently to a "known" business mailer. 

If we put in a cardboard to protect your pattern, leaflet, or book, it instantly becomes a PARCEL, not a letter/large envelope. And the cost of mailing pretty much doubles. From about $1.50 to $3 PLUS THE COST of the Envelope and Cardboard, etc. 

Media Mail has its own rules. Often times USPS staff will over look the average consumer mailing the occasional item. 

Not so for a business. We have had our packages "opened for inspection" and in one case, since the pattern included an add by the publisher for other products they sell, it was returned. 

Magazines have advertisements, so technically may not be Media Mailed. You may not like it, but the rule exists. 

Is the individual consumer likely to get "caught" no, but a business will about 80% of the time. We are easy targets for "inspectors". 

On to International Packages. I read notes every day from folk lamenting that US retailers are reluctant to ship - and those that do are not willing to break the law by shipping honestly. Those of us who are wiling to ship anywhere so long as the actaul costs are covered and there is a reasonable expectation the package will get there, are routinely vilified by email and amazingly by telephone. 

Again there are rules. We make a great effort to find the least expensive RELIABLE means of sending INSURED packages - 

For all our orders we, and many other small businesses charge exact shipping. Sorry, but we don't get the same deals that Amazon, Leisure Arts, and all the big guys get. 

This is not a hobby or side business, this is how our mortage is paid, food get to our table, and gas into our car, internet access, hosting fees, insurance, and everything else gets paid.

Setting asides PUBLISHERs like Annie's or Leisure or whomever, I keep wondering when or if reasonable people will realize that Yarn companies are not in the business of patterns. 

Many times I have read complaints about Patterns only being part of a kit that included yarn. Perhaps you should consider why that happens. 

They develop patterns to support the yarns they sell. Patterns are not a profit item. So if you want the pattern but are not buying the yarn, well then you can't really complain if its actual cost is charged. 

Please don't tell me you only want the pattern because you cannot afford the yarn. I understand that, but in return you should understand that there is no free lunch and when it is, well you have to be content with what is given.

Designers need to be compensated fairly not only for the original development but for the ongoing support they provide. For the yarn companies, most have people on staff whose job is to support the patterns. So if you are not willing to pay a fair price OR purchase the yarn it was written for at the same time, then I guess you will have to rely on all the free patterns already out there. 

I do not intend this to be an advertisement for our policies on shipping, but many of us spend more time than we can afford doing everything from including patterns with yarn purchase (thus the kits) or giving pattern points with yarn purchase or simply by refunding more than the cost of postage plus insurance on every order. 

You would be amazed that the number of packages that are never received when uninsured even with delivery confirmation. 
It has gotten so bad that not only are their countries I can no longer risk shipping to - but even some cities in the US. 

Saturday I was berated for 20 minutes by a customer because we used Priority Mail not Parcel Post. Well, the truth is that when you combine the cost of a box plus PP rates IT WAS THE SAME and they would get their package in 3-5 days instead of 10-14. 

That phone call was followed by someone who had INSISTED I use Media Mail, which the PO can take UP TO FOUR TO SIX WEEKS to deliver. It arrived to this customer in about a week and she wanted a refund since USPS took so long. 

Sometimes I just want to do something politically incorrect when I read these discussions. Costs are Costs and they are different for everyone depending on the volume of business. 

Yes, I understand the likely consequences of this message, but then I am not really here to sell - we carry mid-to-high end yarn lines and charge actual shipping costs. 

BEFORE accusing others of gouging, you may want to get some facts, and then consider that your request might not be reasonable and in fact could be grossly unfair. 

Even with the big guys, you might just want to consider that maybe consumer demands for CHEAPER also means fewer jobs, less service, and quite likely fewer choices. 

If you read this, thank you for "listening" 

Wheat


----------



## Julia W (Sep 29, 2012)

valj46 said:


> Julia W said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, They are in Turkey but...... they do have a few of us who are agents for them around the globe. I am based in the UK. Each of us has the option to earn a bit less and do postage free on our sites, mine is postage free. Mainly as I love their yarn......but not their postage rates! I do know there are also US sites for Ice but I don't think any of them are post free.
> ...


 Wouldn't nrmally but I see other peole have! You can also contact me through the site if you need any help www.discountknittingyarn.****************


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Soooo...we are to believe that your "packers" work on Commission, because YOU don't pay them a wage?? Interesting!


----------



## Wheat (May 22, 2012)

SIPSIS said:


> I have to admit that I am one of those who make more than one copy of downloaded patterns...several if I really like the pattern...not to give out, but because I keep track of my rows right on the pattern, so I also know exactly where I am on the pattern...Doesn't take making up the pattern too many times b4 running out of space to keep track...hence more than one copy of the pattern...unless I were to write out the whole pattern by hand...Have done that plenty of times (no fun!)


Making a copy of a pattern as you describe above, FOR YOUR OWN USE and not for sharing, is in line with International Copyright Laws.

It is when you SHARE that there becomes an issue legal and ethical

Thank you for your willingness to act ethically in your use of these patterns, both free or purchased.

Wheat


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> I've run into this problem also. And I refuse to bid on items on Ebay if the shipping seems outrageous...and more and more times it is!....But, by the same token, I've noticed that shipping and mailing costs have skyrocketed! I've quit doing anymore swaps because, in a couple of cases, the mailing cost was MORE than the cost of the items I bought to make up the package!!!!!....I guess UPS and USPS are taking advantage of more and more people shopping online to charge more for shipping....and taking advantage of people mailing more.


 I think these people are greedy predators, thinking we the consumers will get caught up in our own greed or in bidding and they start the item at a low price to snare us, not everyone thinks to check the shipping costs. Having shipped stuff myself, I know that 6.95 for a single skein of yarn is just another way for them to make some extra change. I won't buy from them.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

FYI from postmaster: Media mail takes longer to arrive, east coast of USA all media mail goes to a hub, Pittsburgh, PA. Mail handlers have the legal right to open media mail (due to abuse of some folks mailing other items) and do so at random.


Knittah said:


> In the US there is a Media rate for books and magazines but I notice that companies don't often use it. It's lots cheaper.


----------



## Wheat (May 22, 2012)

One last thought on Canadian Shipping. 

STOP BLAMING US RETAILERS AND GO COMPLAIN TO YOUR GOVERNMENT.

I can document quite easily how we receive an order and it ships within 24 hours, clears US and arrives at Canadian Customs and then SIT THERE for WEEKS and in one notable case NINE Months. 

While two of my suppliers ships to me MONTHLY at least and every time I receive it within a day or two of it getting to US CUSTOMS according to the tracking. 

If you must chastise someone, perhaps you can look closer to home. Or, better yet, develop a relationship with a retailer in your country and support your economy. 

Perhaps I should sign this "Greedy Predator" because I still need to eat, pay my medical bills, and perhaps put new tires on our 11 year old car - not to mention having to buy heating fuel now that the temperature in my house is under 60 degrees. 

Yes, I am very very distressed by the nasty and selfish postings of some in this thread.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you, Wheat, for speaking on behalf of those of us who are trying to make a living and support our customers in the best way we can without going bankrupt!

Ok, there are likely people who do act poorly, just as there are customers who may not consider the long-term effects of their purchases...but please be careful to not chastise all who are in business.

Thank you,

flyingrabbit


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Wheat,
I'm sorry if I hit a nerve, I know there are reasonable rates, but I was mainly thinking of ebay where you can be charged 6.95 for a 6 oz skein, or 2.99 or 1.99 or even free. Some people are greedy, some are naive and should charge more. 

And yes our US postal service stinks.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Knittah said:


> In the US there is a Media rate for books and magazines but I notice that companies don't often use it. It's lots cheaper.


Media rate only applies to items that have absolutely no advertising in them, so magazines are not eligible; most pattern leaflets are, as are books, CDs, DVDs, blue-ray discs and so on.

Within the US, often the cheapest option is the flat-rate priority box or envelope.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Magicknitter said:


> I wanted to purchase a knitting pattern at "anniescatalog.com" They don't have a download version. So, went to pay for the pattern and the shipping cost was $14.95 to Canada! I thought, OK, maybe order another pattern to make it worthwhile...now the shipping charge is $16.95! I am talking about a pattern with no more than 4 pages of paper, not a book!. Has anything like this happened to any of you? When I called the company, they just said. "Sorry, nothing they can do for me" That's one way of getting rid of customers!


I found a pattern on Anniescatalogue I really liked. It had a name, so I went to ravelry.com, put in that name and found the same pattern that I could buy from the designer direct and download (and 2 more she had that I liked). I realize it's not just shipping costs these companies charge us, but warehouse expenses, employee's time, packaging material, etc. but I refuse to pay exorbitant shipping charges too. I've also bought direct from Leisure Arts as their shipping was much more reasonable.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

I think those companies want to make a profit on the shipping charges, I wanted to buy online an item that cost $6.99 the shipping was $16.95 needless to say I deleted the order.
My son is an EBay seller and he has been losing money on postage, I help him with the international shipping. More often than not he had to pay more for postage then what he had charged.
For example last week I shipped an item to Iceland, the USPS charge was almost $57.00 the customer only paid $34.95 he lost $22.00 there was no profit at all after paying the charges for eBay, paypal and the $5.00 he pays me.
And that happens many times because customers dont want to pay more, I have suggested he stop shipping internationally and only sell in the USA. He doesnt charge for shipping to the contiguous 48 states. 
Another thing that I notice is that USPS ask if we want insurance, I say no and when I read the receipt it shows This Item has a $78.00 amount of insurance I ask why and their response has been there is no charge for that insurance can you believe that? NO CHARGEHABOLOGNEY! 
USPS still the cheapest way to ship for us, UPS charges double for the same weight packages.


----------



## Wheat (May 22, 2012)

MaineSqueeze said:


> Wheat,
> I'm sorry if I hit a nerve, I know there are reasonable rates, but I was mainly thinking of ebay where you can be charged 6.95 for a 6 oz skein, or 2.99 or 1.99 or even free. Some people are greedy, some are naive and should charge more.
> 
> And yes our US postal service stinks.


First, if you took the time to research cost vs service, the USPS is not all that bad.

It might also be worth looking into the TOTAL cost of a sale on ebay and similiar venues. Inclduing but not limited to the fees taken by Ebay for listings, PayPal and other services take a percentage.

Second, It is unreasonable they take the wrap for Canadian shipping, since I have significant documentation the problem is once Canadian authorities take control.

As I wrote earlier:

BEFORE accusing others of gouging, you may want to get some facts, and then consider that your request might not be reasonable and in fact could be grossly unfair.

Last and I really mean last in this thread.

It may well be time for me to remove myself from KP - life is too short to be wasted on this type of acrimonious conversation.

You do not owe ME an apology, you owe that to all the hardworking people you condemned without bothering to get complete facts.


----------



## Magicknitter (Jun 9, 2012)

How ironic that as I am reading this threat,Annie"s add is right above this message. It says "free" shipping with $15 order. But when I tried to order something to Canada, it says a $3.00 charge plus the actual postage!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Magicknitter-What pattern? It may be available for download elsewhere (like Patternfish or Ravelry). Denise


----------



## Magicknitter (Jun 9, 2012)

denisejh said:


> Magicknitter-What pattern? It may be available for download elsewhere (like Patternfish or Ravelry). Denise


It's the Twisted Shawl. I'll try Patternfish and Ravelry. Thanks!


----------



## Magicknitter (Jun 9, 2012)

Magicknitter said:


> denisejh said:
> 
> 
> > Magicknitter-What pattern? It may be available for download elsewhere (like Patternfish or Ravelry). Denise
> ...


Thanks Denise for reminding me to try Ravelry! Found it in no time and downloaded right away! Now it's in my hot little hands! And it cost .99 less than Annie's with no shipping charge! Thanks everyone for your input! I sure have started a Hornet's nest!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, shipping is horrendous! I've often found patterns I'd love to have, but didn't purchase because the shipping was so high - more than the patterns cost. Recently I found a pattern I've wanted for a long time from www.knitwell.co.uk , and they have a lower shipping rate for a "soft packet". Still adds up to a lot, but much better than other UK sites.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> because of the outragious shipping cost with Annie's attic I no longer order anything going through mail. Yes i am here in the states but still we are getting ripped by shipping there. I just ordered over $50.00 of goods from one company and the shipping was $8.00. here in the states. So what that tells me is Annie's Attic is price gouging and possibly making a profit off the postage. only time I order from there is if it can be downloaded.


I think Annie's Attic also price-gouges patterns..... I think this because other comparable online sellers offer original patterns for a fraction of what Annie's Attic charges--KnitPicks comes to mind right offhand. Even Patternworks, rather pricier than many, offers original patterns for less. When prices on one website are consistently higher than on others and most of the designers are relatively unknown, it certainly does appear to be the policy of that one website to charge more, don't you think? My solution is not to shop there; if I'm willing to wait the pattern in question usually becomes more generally available at a lower (or no) cost.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> courier770 has on many occasions shared a wealth of information on shipping. Many KP-ers could learn a great deal if they'd realize that the information is accurate and pertinent to their problems. Thanks for taking the time and effort to give us so much valuable and useful data on the Whys and Wherefores of USPS shipping. Listen up, folks!


Courier770 is knowledgeable in many areas :~).


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Magicknitter-You're welcome!! Glad to hear it turned out well. I only order from Annie's Attic if the pattern is a download. If it has to be mailed, I can usually find the download somewhere and if not, I don't buy the pattern, My usual shipping charge for one item from Annie's Attic is around $6.-7.-close to the same price as the pattern. I think that's nuts so I can't even imagine paying what they wanted to charge you. I'd have to need that pattern really bad to pay what you were going to be charged!! Anyway, glad you got it. Denise


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

How do the companies from China make any money on their bamboo yarn when it is very inexpensive to start with, and shipping is free?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Joann Fabrics store carries many Annie's Attic Patterns, I guess they are not catalog exclusive. Good Luck
Do you know someone in the US who could send it for less $$ ?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess I put too much information in my responses, because places I recommend before others obviously aren't being read. I'll have to be more specific in the future.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Magicknitter,
I just ordered from Annie's and also had the shock that the mailing cost is so high. Doubled the price of the pattern. I will think twice before I order from them again.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Since USPS is prohibited from making a profit, complaining to the government is really a waste of time.

Thank you to those who are in business for your input on this subject and explaining your shipping choices. I was unaware that Media Mail involved such a "lengthy" wait. I was aware that adding cardboard to an envelope changes the designation of an item.

We have become a very global society/societies. Logging onto the computer to purchase goods from the other side of the planet is a luxury. A luxury that comes with a price tag. You are either willing to pay that price or not.

I disagree that the US Postal Service is the worst. We have a system that prohibits profit by USPS and we pay the lowest rates in the world. While every once in a while a problem will arise, for the most part postal workers are just everyday "Joe's" working to earn a living and hoping they live long enough to enjoy retirement.

Postal carriers have been valuable eyes in our communities too. Mail piles up at a home, things looks suspicious they call the police. Flyers hung on utility poles regarding missing children/pets..they look at them! The aroma of gas they call the gas company. Suspicious activity on their route, they report it. Your neighborhood is also their workplace.

Is the system perfect? No, though I don't believe a perfect system exists, nor will one that is cheap enough to suit everyone.

The most dedicated postal employee I ever met was a gal I came across a couple years ago on a snowy,windy, winter day. She had her truck pulled up against gates leading to a pasture, holding it closed as she flagged me (in my truck) down. The wind had beaten the gates against the chain that held them together and broken it..allowing two horses to get into the road..a very busy rural highway. She got those two horses back into the pasture and used her truck to hold the gates closed until someone came along. She and I used 2 rolls of packing tape to hold those gates together long enough for her to drive to the ranchers house! Now you tell me how many people would have bothered doing that?


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Julia W said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > Julia W said:
> ...


Just looked up your site ,looks good wool for the price [cheap],does it wash well & keep its shape as i knit mostly for my little great nephews as mum loves hand knitting garments but cannot knit nor interested in learning


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

welshcat said:


> I have solved the problem of postal costs! I was going to mail 2 facecloths and 2 bars of soap to the UK from Canada. Weighed the items and went online to discover that it would cost me $40 to send them.


You can still mail those washcloths and soaps to the UK. Just tell them you want it to go "Small Packet". It shouldn't cost more than $10.00. There is no tracking but you do get $100.00 insurance in case of damage or loss. Just this past week I sent 100g of yarn to the US for $8.09, including the grey, plastic mailing envelope. I also sent 100g of yarn to Ontario for $16.14, including the grey, plastic envelope. Unfortunately, you can only use Small Packet shipping if it's going to another country.

Shameless plug that might get deleted by Admin: 
All of my patterns are available as a PDF download. $0.00 shipping.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Since USPS is prohibited from making a profit, complaining to the government is really a waste of time.
> 
> Thank you to those who are in business for your input on this subject and explaining your shipping choices. I was unaware that Media Mail involved such a "lengthy" wait. I was aware that adding cardboard to an envelope changes the designation of an item.
> 
> ...


Great story!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not a horse or country person but I helped her that day because she was really doing a "good deed". As so many postal workers do every day and are rarely recognized for.

I rarely balk at shipping rates..though sometimes they give me cause to pause.

Some years ago I was looking for the "perfect" cocktail table. Didn't really know what I was looking for, I just figured I'd know it when I saw it. Well one day I did see it..on an artists website. The table was in NYC and I was in Chicago at the time. The price was one I was willing to pay but the shipping was very "dear" (table made of glass and stainless steel in a "floating" design). Finally the artist and I came to an agreement. He would not charge me for shipping though he got to choose the shipping method..DEAL!

The table arrived 2 weeks later, by a service that is no longer in business. I never regretted that purchase and truth be known I'd have paid those dear shipping charges if I had no other choice. Everyone who has walked into my living room, in the ensuing years, has commented on that table! I could have bought 50 of them and sold them in just a few years.


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

Whenever ordering online, I check out couponmountain.com, freeshipping.org, etc. There are several sites to check out - if not free shipping then a coupon for a % off. These sites have helped me out many times over the past few years.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

My biggest pet peeve regarding shipping are the companies that charge a shipping rate based on the amount you spend. The more you spend the more the shpping. WTH! You would think they would want you to buy more, but if it keeps raising the shipping I'm sure they aren't selling as much as they could have. 

All shipping rates should be based on the weight of the package being shipped ... NOT what the items inside that package cost.

Based on that rationale, I could purchase a $10,000 diamond ring that would cost 1,000% more to ship than if I had purchased a $10 anvil!!!

So, for now, I have refused to purchased any mail-order items that have the shipping based on the amount I spend.

As far as patterns go ... I never share patterns. I do believe in honoring the copyright and the designer's right to make a profit on their work. But, I do scan all patterns into my computer for safekeeping and ease of location for me. I have never had any printed item, pattern or otherwise, that I have not been able to scan.

If someone wants to do wrong, believe me, they will find a way. 

If I were designing patterns for sale, I would want to have optimum sales and would certainly allow the patterns to be downloaded because I know I would have more sales. It all depends on the designer's wish to make money.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My experience is that sites offering free shipping often have higher prices on items. Free shipping is sometimes offered as a "perk" to orders over a certain dollar amount.

Sites that once offered free shipping have now changed to a "base" shipping rate, no matter how much or little you order.

When you go shopping, retailers don't pay your cost of transportation to their shops and back home. One way or another you are going to incur "transportation" costs..be it traveling to a retailer or having goods delivered to your door.

Face it, there is no "free lunch".


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thats silly people can still make copies of the pattern
I bet you would make more money by making them available online. I know if I can get it online I will order But not to have it mailed and pay all the delivery charges.. Just my opinion


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well when you make your living or part of your living designing patterns and selling them you are free to chose the method of delivery.

While YOU may not be duplicating patterns and distributing them, there are thousands of folks out there doing it. They have even been caught selling copies of copyrighted patterns on websites...copyright they don't own.

You cannot scan, photocopy or photograph my patterns because of the type of paper they are printed on...you end up with a black sheet. ONCE I had a woman contact me saying she had spilled coffee on a couple pages of a multi page pattern of mine and wanted me to email her the ruined pages. I offered to send her replacement pages if she sent me the coffee stained pages..never heard from her again. What I suspect happened is that she attempted to reproduce the pages, got black sheets and thought she'd fool me into sending her something that she could reproduce. The pages she didn't need included photos, abbreviations and special instructions.

I'd rather lose a few sales than be stolen from. You are free to feel differently.

Many designers are moving to "non-copyable", "copy proof" or "copyright protection" paper, for this very reason.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

It also works the same way coming from Canada. I wanted to order a magazine from Elann and it cost way more because of shipping from Canada, so I did not buy the magazine.


----------



## jwilderj (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got the yarn I ordered from ICE on Friday today, Monday oct 8,2012 at noon. I have started my swatch. One problem is that I could not pull the yarn from the center of the ball. That is not a biggie The yarn is a beautiful white. I think it is going to knit very well.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Shipping charges based on dollar value usually works out well as this is based on "averages" regarding dollar value and weight. Experienced shippers have a good idea of what a carton containing $100.00 of their merchandise will weigh.

You generally aren't going to find an online retailer selling 8oz.($12.00) skeins of yarn AND $10,000.00 diamond rings.


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

I also found a pattern on Annie's that I wanted. I'm in Colorado, and the shipping charge was going to be $6.95, so I didn't order it. That's just ridiculous to mail a paper pattern.


----------



## Magicknitter (Jun 9, 2012)

My original complaint was not the postage charged. It's Annie's Attic shipping policy and their services. When I called them about the issue, All they said was Sorry, there's nothing they can do. They could have directed me to the designer and purchase from her. Or lower the shipping charge since it's only a few pages, (2 pages) But they offer nothing! As it turned out, thanks to all you folks here, I was able to downloaded from Raveley.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Only $6.95! Not bad, Priority Overnight would have been close to $25.00!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Annie's just for today 1.99 cents postage for a order over $25.00 dollars so I did order some needles. I am in Canada

I also ordered some wool from England $10.00 shipping


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

It takes me longer to check shipping charges than to pick the yarns I want to buy on-line. The charges are much too high.
So I think of every way I can to not pay by checking local or near local where I can buy with no shipping. Then I deal with 6% tax.


----------



## Magicknitter (Jun 9, 2012)

colleend2006 said:


> Annie's just for today 1.99 cents postage for a order over $25.00 dollars so I did order some needles. I am in Canada
> 
> I also ordered some wool from England $10.00 shipping


Did you notice this message when you check out?

International Customers: ACTUAL POSTAGE plus $3.00 processing fee will be added to your invoice at the time of shipment. All taxes and custom duties are the customer's responsibility.


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel your pain. Shipping costs are horrible everywhere. Last summer, my mom and I answered the "call" to knit preemie caps for the Children's Hospital in London, Ontario, Canada to help with their Shaken Baby Syndrome Project (some of you ladies may remember that project). I love to knit for worthy causes but when mom took the box to the post office that contained 3 dozen tiny baby hats, it cost $35.00 to ship the box from South Carolina to Canada. For that reason, we probably won't be able to donate to another out of the country project. I would hope that something can be done to help reduce shipping costs a little. Meanwhile, I knit and crochet, donating goods for the local community. Good luck with your perserverance!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Magicknitter said:


> I wanted to purchase a knitting pattern at "anniescatalog.com" They don't have a download version. So, went to pay for the pattern and the shipping cost was $14.95 to Canada! I thought, OK, maybe order another pattern to make it worthwhile...now the shipping charge is $16.95! I am talking about a pattern with no more than 4 pages of paper, not a book!. Has anything like this happened to any of you? When I called the company, they just said. "Sorry, nothing they can do for me" That's one way of getting rid of customers!


Magic ... I order from Annie's Catalogue. If you get on their email list, they offer free shipping or shipping at a considerably lower rate every once in a while. If I see something I like, I save it in my "cart" and when their promotions come up, I order then!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I shipped an envelop/package to Australia yesterday. I could only mail it if I took it to a postal clerk at the post office (not a sub)...then she typed all the information that I had on the required PS Form 2976 (form is require to attach when mailing) into a computer. It took me a good 5 to 8 minutes to ship the package. I'm not saying the shipping cost that they wanted to charge you was okay because it's not, just that with the high security we have now it takes longer to mail something outside of the US.
> 
> The postal clerk made the comment that mailing packages outside of the US during Christmas is going to be horrible.
> 
> ...


Life is becoming more and more complicated, isn't it? I feel badly for those of you who don't have easy access to yarn and patterns. My expectation was to shop for most things online when I'm no longer able to drive but shipping charges may put a monkey wrench in that plan. How does that saying go? I make plans and God laughs.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Magicknitter said:


> colleend2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Annie's just for today 1.99 cents postage for a order over $25.00 dollars so I did order some needles. I am in Canada
> ...


I got an email from them .. as I get with all their promotions .. and their marketing emails as well of course! You need the code to checkout with ... EXJNEWS .. and the offer expires at 11:59 EST tonight.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The postal regulations are for the protection of everyone. I'm sorry that you feel they are intrusive. In countries where mail, bus, taxi and car bombs are common, I'm sure the citizens would appreciate more "rules".

Items going into another country are subject to importation laws and inspection..again this is for the protection of the citizen. Packages coming into the US from other countries are subject to the same...again for our protection.

There have been no changes for shipping packages outside the US since last Holiday season but there has been a reduction in US postal workers. IF you take the time to ship early and plan your visit to the Post office during "non peak" hours there should be no problem.

Every Holiday season there are problems caused by weather and people who wait until the last minute to ship when the system is overloaded and stressed.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

That's one of the reasons I quit even looking at their patterns and I no longer get emails from them.


----------



## Julia W (Sep 29, 2012)

valj46 said:


> Julia W said:
> 
> 
> > valj46 said:
> ...


I have never had any complaints about washing etc. Much of our modern yarn is actually made in Turkey by these people and re packaged. Take a peek at "King Cole Yarns" one of our mainstream UK brands Most of their yarns are now made......guess where!


----------



## kasha (Jul 30, 2011)

This happened to me too, so I called and complained about the cost. It was 16 dollars for pamphlets. I told them I could download them cheaper and they did take off $8.
I usually wait for a free shipping offer. Its very strange, but when I purchase with free shipping, usually other companies e-mail me with other free shipping deals. 
The best deals seem to be from mailing lists.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I purchased 5 patterns from a designer in the USA each had full page pic large print approx 5 pages each pattern PLUS they were each in a plastic file holder guess what the shipping was? $7 TOTAL for all of 
I ordered a book from bond America the shipping was $8 which I thought was not too bad for a book imagine my surprise when they refunded my paypal acc $3 for excess postage!! That is customer service!!!!!
I understand the extra " handling" but $ 14.95 for one pattern is a RIP OFF!
Of 4 pages?
I sent 2 of the little row counters out the cost to send them from Canada to the USA was a big $1.80 that's chicken feed and they weighed more than a few sheets of paper.
As for designers worried about patterns being shared that will happen if it's free shipping or $100 unfortunately
I too have been tempted by the patterns on anniesattic but the cost is too much


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

courier770 said:


> ...You cannot scan, photocopy or photograph my patterns because of the type of paper they are printed on...you end up with a black sheet. ONCE I had a woman contact me saying she had spilled coffee on a couple pages of a multi page pattern of mine and wanted me to email her the ruined pages. I offered to send her replacement pages if she sent me the coffee stained pages..never heard from her again. What I suspect happened is that she attempted to reproduce the pages, got black sheets and thought she'd fool me into sending her something that she could reproduce. The pages she didn't need included photos, abbreviations and special instructions.


Courier, I'm not a designer, and I have never copied any pattern or chart for someone else to use, but I'm curious, if I were to buy one of your patterns and tried to photocopy it, would the original page turn black or would the "copied" page come out black? Thanks.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Julia W said:


> Hi, They are in Turkey but...... they do have a few of us who are agents for them around the globe. I am based in the UK. Each of us has the option to earn a bit less and do postage free on our sites, mine is postage free. Mainly as I love their yarn......but not their postage rates! I do know there are also US sites for Ice but I don't think any of them are post free.


Wish I had known there was english agents for ice yarns, I placed an order with them not 10 mins ago 
www.yarn-paradise.com #143886 $22.95 USD 1
Subtotal $22.95 USD 
Postage and packaging $26.30 USD 
Total $49.25 USD 
Payment $49.25 USD

I didnt realise that I had paid more for posting than for goods, last time i order anything from them again!! Ill stick with E.Kemps in future!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Magicknitter said:


> I wanted to purchase a knitting pattern at "anniescatalog.com" They don't have a download version. So, went to pay for the pattern and the shipping cost was $14.95 to Canada! I thought, OK, maybe order another pattern to make it worthwhile...now the shipping charge is $16.95! I am talking about a pattern with no more than 4 pages of paper, not a book!. Has anything like this happened to any of you? When I called the company, they just said. "Sorry, nothing they can do for me" That's one way of getting rid of customers!


You might want to try Patternfish as you can download all their patterns. They have a great search engine that narrows down what you are looking for. You can even view the size/yardage etc. page on the inside of the pattern. I love it! And I don't think I\ll be browsing Annie's site anymore!!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

janwalla said:


> Julia W said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, They are in Turkey but...... they do have a few of us who are agents for them around the globe. I am based in the UK. Each of us has the option to earn a bit less and do postage free on our sites, mine is postage free. Mainly as I love their yarn......but not their postage rates! I do know there are also US sites for Ice but I don't think any of them are post free.
> ...


I have yet to try their yarn but everyone says it is worth the high delivery charge as the yarn is very cheap. Even with the delivery it seemingly works out reasonable. Does the uk agent not charge a little more for the yarn so it will all work out much the same in the end?


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> > Julia W said:
> ...


I think it will work out ok when i get my order (hopefully)

The agents is a little dearer but not as bad as I thought it would be plus she sells them singularly. (just checked)


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

When a designers pattern is copied and shared, the designer is denied the sale or commission portion of the sale..that's money out of their pocket! Taking the "oh well" attitude isn't particularly generous. A portion of my income is derived from sales of patterns I have designed. Would you like it if someone took money out of your pocket? Probably not.

Downloaded patterns are the most frequently "pirated". It is for this reason that some patterns are not available as a download. The designer gets to "call the shots" on how his/her patterns are distributed.

Shops that carry my patterns are NOT permitted to sell them as downloads or to reproduce them (impossible anyway). If you can't get a pattern you want as a download, the likely reason is that the designer has already been the victim of copyright infringement. One person purchases a download, prints an additional copy for a friend or relative, that friend or relative makes another copy for one of their friends or relatives..perhaps two or three. It's a domino effect that involves real money and real loss for the designer.

I changed how my patterns are sold when I stopped in a shop 50 miles from my home and found the shop was handing out photocopies of one of my copyrighted patterns to anyone who walked in the door! What I found in that shop was the equivalent to $1,000.00 in sales, on that day alone! Heaven only knows how long it had been going on.

Designers do not set shipping rates, in fact retailers rarely are able to set shipping rates unless they are a very large retailer able to negotiate shipping rates with a carrier. Those who offer "free shipping" do so under the following circumstances: a promotional offer, with a minimum purchase requirement, by having higher per item prices or to "preferred" customers.

I'm not sure that I understand the hubbub about shipping costs. When you are able to sit in your own home, place an order and have it delivered to your doorstep you are afforded not only convenience but cost savings. You can order at 1am, you don't have to go out in your vehicle and pay for the fuel and upkeep on your vehicle to search for the item and then tote it back home and you don't even have to get out of your pajamas to do any of it.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

janwalla said:


> CaroleD53 said:
> 
> 
> > janwalla said:
> ...


Oh, that is better. one of the things that stops me ordering is that you have you have to buy whole packs of the same colour. Thanks for this info.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

courier770 said:


> When a designers pattern is copied and shared, the designer is denied the sale or commission portion of the sale..that's money out of their pocket! Taking the "oh well" attitude isn't particularly generous. A portion of my income is derived from sales of patterns I have designed. Would you like it if someone took money out of your pocket? Probably not.
> 
> Downloaded patterns are the most frequently "pirated". It is for this reason that some patterns are not available as a download. The designer gets to "call the shots" on how his/her patterns are distributed.
> 
> ...


 I am really interested now where and which are your patterns ?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I do about 90% of my purchasing online. And I can tell you that there is a significant amount of gouging the customer for shipping costs. I find the item I want and then I go looking for the best price (including shipping). 

There is a kitchen pantry I want to order right now. The price of the item is anywhere from $497 to $800 depending on where you look. Some of these sites offer free shipping and some want as much as $50 for shipping. Believe it or not, the site where I found it for $497 offers free shipping. So you can't tell me that the sites that are asking $800 for this item aren't making a load of money on it!

As for patterns, if a designer is depending on the sale of patterns for their living, it stands to reason that they would want to sell as many as possible. 

If Courier wants to sell hers as paper only, that is, of course, her privilege. Like I said before, I have worked in offices for over 40 years and I have never had a piece of paper that I couldn't duplicate so I would be curious to see this non-copyable, non-scanable paper.

But, if I were of the ilk that I wanted to rip off someone of their pattern, regardless of what it is printed on, I have the ability to re-type that pattern in Word and print or e-mail as many as I want. That is not my way as I have no desire to rip anyone off or deprive anyone of their livelihood. But, rest assured, that there are many ways to get around something if a person really has the mindset to do so.

The bottom line is that we all have the right to decide what we will pay for and what we won't.

When I am dissatisfied with the way a company does business or I choose not to do business with a company, I let them know about it and why. If everyone were to voice their opinions directly to the source of the problem, probably more problems would be solved. But there are far too many people who don't like what's going on, but don't take the time to let the people who could do something about it know about it.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

when I want to order something from another country, I go to their postal web site and find out the cost for that weight. Then I tell the seller what I think the cost should be. This usually prohibits them from overcharging me.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

The shipping charges are becoming so high that I have started only ordering pattern that are PDF Files and emailed to me. I know I miss the pattern I would like to have once and awhile but, there is sooooooo much to choose from out there.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

I live in Australia and buy a bit of wool/cotton knitting yarn from Bendigo Mills. If you buy three lots here it is postage free. It is lovely yarn to knit up. Just about my favourite.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I only sell my patterns through local brick and mortar shops..select patterns on what you like, not who designed them.

Most of my patterns fall into two categories, Celtic cabled or felted hats.

Security papers are readily available, look into them if you don't believe me. Most office supply dealers carry them. You can't copy them, you can't scan them. If you aren't doing anything illegal then you have nothing to worry about. Staples, Office Max and Office Depot all carry them. Some are superior to others though even the most inexpensive accomplish the job.

Nice of you to point out how to "try" get around copyright protection by the way. It's still duplication and copyright infringement. I really worry about someone with such a devious mind.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Linday said:


> I order from Knit Picks because their shipping is reasonable (about $7.00) if I spend over $50.00. Deramores is fast becoming my favourite place to shop because shipping is free for orders over $75.00. I have only had to pay customs once.


I order from Knit Picks because they ship from Windsor, ON, I think, it is one of the border cities anyway, for Canadian orders. I also order from Elann, they are in Point Roberts, WA and they bring the Canadian orders across the border then mail them from British Columbia. Everything in and out of Point Roberts has to come through B.C. anyway.

I always get reasonable shipping costs from Fabulous Yarns in NY and many of the hand dyers are very reasonable. I just won't pay the high shipping prices charged by Annie's Attic, either I get a PDF or I don't buy. I know that the shipping charges are high but nothing like the companies are charging us.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I only sell my patterns through local brick and mortar shops..select patterns on what you like, not who designed them.
> 
> Most of my patterns fall into two categories, Celtic cabled or felted hats.
> 
> Security papers are readily available, look into them if you don't believe me. Most office supply dealers carry them. You can't copy them, you can't scan them. If you aren't doing anything illegal then you have nothing to worry about. Staples, Office Max and Office Depot all carry them. Some are superior to others though even the most inexpensive accomplish the job.


I always buy my patterns on what I like and what would suit, Ive just bought a cabled patterned cardigan called Tapestry from Ravelry (downloaded) Carol Sunday is the designer. Ive even bought 2 lots of wool to knit it ,but I havent started yet cos I cant decide which colour to do it in lol I love cables and the celtic patterns are really lovely you must be so talented, its a pity you dont sell on ravelry. However I respect your choices.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

courier770 said:


> The USPS is prohibited, by law, from making a profit. Charges to mail or ship something to another country is costly because both USPS charges apply and charges for the country of destination IN ADDITION to charges for customs.
> 
> Parcels that travel across borders are subject to security laws because of terrorist activities. Every parcel that enters a foreign country is subject to inspection and importation regulations/restrictions.
> 
> ...


Everything you say is `00% correct Courrier 770 but some of these companies are gouging us Canadians on postage. I can get a large yarn order including books from NYC for the same shipping charges as companies like Annie's Attic are charging for 4 - 8½" X 11" pieces of card stock, if you are lucky, there is something wrong.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not going to say it's "gouging" since I'm not acquainted with Canadian postal rates. I do know that Canada had the toughest regulations regarding items coming in from other countries. With the toughest regulations, come higher costs. This "could" be part of the issue, I'm not saying it is just that it could be.

I thought the middle eastern countries were tough but boy they look tame compared to Canada..really! I'm required to carry a reference guide regarding the importation/exportation laws of all countries that it is legal to import/export from..the country with the most pages...Canada!

It could also be that some companies pass on the cost of having an employee prepare Canadian shipments, to Canadian customers.

I'd love to order some Canadian Katsup but I know there would be some sort of hassle or high cost involved.


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe you need to be more educated on the copyright laws of patterns,give up on that, and start selling downloadable ones. You'd probably sell more patterns.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I only sell my patterns through local brick and mortar shops..select patterns on what you like, not who designed them.
> 
> Most of my patterns fall into two categories, Celtic cabled or felted hats.
> 
> ...


You can worry all you want, Lady. I have never stolen anything in my life ... nor have I ever had my integrity questioned. But having worked for 20 years in the 70's and 80's as a paralegal in law offices, I do know there are people out there who will do whatever they need to do to get what they want. I learned to never get too comfortable that anything is secure. It's not. There are those who will sidestep you. So you go on and think that you are thwarting people with your "special" paper. Those who want to steal from you will. Nuff said.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You know, I make my choices and you make yours. It's not "my special paper" it's available to anyone concerned with this issue.

Referring to me as "lady" won't win you any "style" points. You are entitled to your opinion and in this country you are free to voice it. Belittling another is never in vogue though.

I'm less concerned with the quantity of sales than I am with the possibility of quantity pirating.

Of course you are free to design your own patterns and bypass designers altogether or those of us who do business in a manner that doesn't suit you in particular.

Long ago my late mother said "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all". A shame others didn't teach their children the same thing.

I employ a copyright ATTORNEY, I think he's just a step up from a para-legal.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Ebay policy is that you aren't allowed to inflate shipping costs.


It is up to the seller, what shipping is. You can bet if you are offered free shipping, the shipping is figured into the price. there is no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

The fact is that there are honest people and crooks in all countries all around the world. So, some will steal whether by copyright infringement and others by boosting the handling charge.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, most of the time "free" shipping is hidden in the cost of items but sometimes it is offered as a promotion, with a certain dollar value order (generally somewhat above the typical order) and as a "perk" to preferred customers...i.e. those who typically order a boat load.

Since I work in the shipping industry I do get a giggle when someone complains of a shipping fee of $12.00...I've seen shipping fees of thousands of dollars. I deliver a variety of items and trust me..no parent waiting at a door, for a new insulin pump for their child, has ever complained about the shipping fee. It's all relative.

Yes there are all kinds of thieves in this world, but when someone sits here and types out how they could accomplish copyright infringement, it is concerning. Especially when they follow that with an insult on how a person chooses to do business and the disclaimer that they would never do anything dishonest..sort of makes you wonder doesn't it? 

Worse yet when someone says I should be more "knowledgeable" about copyright law...really? I employ a copyright attorney whose job it is to be more than simply "knowledgeable". 

You can't "mandate" how others conduct business, though you can choose who you do business with. If you feel your shipping charges are being "bumped up"...take your business elsewhere, I would.

Though a good understanding of charges for postal service, for profit carriers, tax/duty charges is always wise.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I'm not going to say it's "gouging" since I'm not acquainted with Canadian postal rates. I do know that Canada had the toughest regulations regarding items coming in from other countries. With the toughest regulations, come higher costs. This "could" be part of the issue, I'm not saying it is just that it could be.
> 
> I thought the middle eastern countries were tough but boy they look tame compared to Canada..really! I'm required to carry a reference guide regarding the importation/exportation laws of all countries that it is legal to import/export from..the country with the most pages...Canada!
> 
> ...


Once again, you are absolutely right. Canada Customs is something "special" indeed. I was a cross border long haul trucker for 33 years and dealt with them on a weekly basis. What many don't realize that there are import/export regulations from one province to another. They have inspection points at certain provincial borders. 
It is interesting when you pay a "surcharge" plus duty on products that never have been and never will be produced in Canada because they are reserving the right to develop that industry in the future. 
Canada Customs has more rules than Carter has Liver Pills. They will do things just because they can and that includes holding up mailed packages.


----------



## North53 (Nov 12, 2011)

Magicknitter said:


> Linday said:
> 
> 
> > I order from Knit Picks because their shipping is reasonable (about $7.00) if I spend over $50.00. Deramores is fast becoming my favourite place to shop because shipping is free for orders over $75.00. I have only had to pay customs once.
> ...


I buy almost all my knitting supplies and yarn form Knitpicks. The yarns are affordable and wonderful; the supplies and equipment top notch. Shipping to Canada is reasonable and taxes are lower. I don't pay any more than buying in my LYS in a small town in northern Manitoba.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand exactly why importation into Canada is so costly..if anyone could enlighten me I'd appreciate it.

I do know the importation regulations there are the most stringent in the world. I'm just not sure of why.

Most of the importation restrictions in the middle east I actually understand. Amazing since I'm a Catholic who grew up in a Jewish neighborhood but I do understand the cultural and manufacturing restrictions.

For instance..sending Gold Jewelry to Israel...NOT POSSIBLE. This is because Israel has a lively gold jewelry industry that they want to protect. Other middle eastern countries that prohibit anything offensive to the Muslim religion..I get..I understand.

Canada's restrictions/costs befuddle me. Please understand I'm not casting dispersions...I just don't understand.

If a customer of mine sends a book as a gift to a relative in another country it usually doesn't require documentation...send a book to a friend in Canada over a certain dollar value, you need a commercial invoice. It doesn't even matter what the content of the book is. It could be a blank, leather bound journal..needs an invoice!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

North53 said:


> Magicknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Linday said:
> ...


Considering that KnitPicks ships their Canadian orders from Ft. Erie, ON - I just checked this out - they are one of the better places to order from. If your LYS is anything like mine, you get better selection and prices from KnitPicks.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I'm not sure I understand exactly why importation into Canada is so costly..if anyone could enlighten me I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I do know the importation regulations there are the most stringent in the world. I'm just not sure of why.
> 
> ...


Courier, there is no explaining or understanding Canadian regulations. They do things because they can.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> Chezl said:
> 
> 
> > Ebay policy is that you aren't allowed to inflate shipping costs.
> ...


No, It is up to the buyer whether or not they will pay that shipping. Ebay doesn't allow inflated shipping prices and you can make a complaint about exorbitant prices which I have done in the past. I paid $8.00 for registered mail of a teeny weeny pendant but it arrived in a normal sized envelope with a normal stamp with a note inside that the seller had run out of registered mail envelopes and that he hoped that I didn't mind. I wouldn't have minded if he had given me a refund for the extra that I had paid. When I had complained to him and requested a refund, he replied that I had agreed to pay the $8.00 therefore he wasn't obligated to give me a refund. I pointed out to him that yes I had agreed to pay $8.00 for REGISTERED mail not normal mail and I put a complaint in to eBay. Same thing happened when I paid extra for special shipping of other jewellery and it arrived in a plain business envelope addressed from the state university and was postage paid. The seller worked at that university so he never paid for the envelope or postage costs yet I paid a fair whack for postage. I also reported him to eBay. They were rip off merchants plain and simple.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I am knitting a Shetland lace scarf. I bought it as a kit from Jamieson & Smith. I am thinking I will run out of yarn before the project is finished, hope not, but thought I would feel better if I had another 25 gm ball of the 2 ply lace yarn. It cost a little over $4.00 USD The handling and shipping charges required was 14.95 USD.
I don't think so! If I run out, so be it. As long as those types of fees are required, I will no longer be ordering.


----------



## AK Kat (Sep 25, 2012)

That is the company I work for and yes the shipping is horrendus, didn't sell much except having yarn sales at home. I myself only buy the frilly scarf yarns because that is the only way to make money. The only good thing is you get your yarn in about 4 days. I had ordered yarn from Herrschners and even paying priorty mail it took almost a month


----------



## AK Kat (Sep 25, 2012)

I am looking for a new place to buy circular needles. I bought some but the plastic tubing is so stiff, does anybody know where to get some. I ordered from eknittingneedles.com?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

AK Kat said:


> I am looking for a new place to buy circular needles. I bought some but the plastic tubing is so stiff, does anybody know where to get some. I ordered from eknittingneedles.com?


KnitPicks


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I know I am coming late to this topic, but it is one I have been giving it quite a bit of thought lately. I think we all should start to use our power of numbers and let this venders know we are not happy. Explain to them that we are a VERY large group that often discusses by name the suppliers that charge very high postages. I think of enough of us same their costs have been discussed by name on the furum and that because of it many of us will no longer buy from them it might make a difference. The majority over package. If they realize that it is going to cost them sales they will start to look into ways of cutting the costs. 

The thing that bothers me the most is when you just want to buy one or two inexpensive items and the cost is doubled because of S%H,do I don't buy it and I know there are a lot of others that don't either.

Here is my last gripe on the subject. I don't not think they should charge the same amount for a patter that they are going to download instead of mail regardless the cost of shipping. A download takes them no time or effort at all save for the push of a button.

So I think we should all make it clear when we are ordering or even telling them we are not ordering because of the cost. I think it could at somepoint cause a change..


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Linday, I may be mistaken, but I believe the shipping is free from Knit Picks if the order is over $50 which is not too hard to reach considering the wonderful choices of yarn and accessories they carry.

Also with the companies who are charging so much for the shipping of a pattern, would they consider faxing the pattern to you for a lower cost? Shipping a package can entail more than just the cost of the postage such as packaging the product and driving to the post office, standing in line to buy the postage. This is all employee time and fuel which relates to $$ for the business owner who needs to see black not red at the end of the day. Or perhaps you could mail a self addressed, stamped envelope to the store so they can just insert your pattern and drop it in the mail. Also the shipping can be divided between knitters if several go in together for an order. I live is a city that does not have a LYS, so I depend on being able to order through catalogs and internet and am thankful to be able to do so. I will not join forces against any business trying to make ends meet but rather I will attempt to find a solution that will work for all. My knitting is not so peaceful when my mind is upset. Good knitting to you!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

AK Kat, it is not the place where you are buying your needles that is the problem but the brand you are buying which I suppose could be because the place does not carry the better brands. Have you tried Addi turbos or Chiaco Goo? What do you knit typically: lace, cables, wool, silk,?? Your needs will determine what type of needle you need. After 26 years of knitting, I have just discovered the Chiaco Goo red lace needles...WOW they are awesome for knitting lace! Knit Picks has a good selection of needles, or just google the above brands of needles and you will see a # of sites where you can purchase good ones.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I shipped an envelop/package to Australia yesterday. I could only mail it if I took it to a postal clerk at the post office (not a sub)...then she typed all the information that I had on the required PS Form 2976 (form is require to attach when mailing) into a computer. It took me a good 5 to 8 minutes to ship the package. I'm not saying the shipping cost that they wanted to charge you was okay because it's not, just that with the high security we have now it takes longer to mail something outside of the US.
> 
> The postal clerk made the comment that mailing packages outside of the US during Christmas is going to be horrible.
> 
> ...


and then the USPS wonders why people using them are getting less and less....


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

WHEN WILL YOUR ORDER ARRIVE?
Order was placed on: October 8, 2012
Expected delivery time: 6 to 8 business days (standard delivery)*
*Customers in Alaska, Hawaii, and the U.S. territories should expect delivery times of 2-4 weeks. Customers in Canada should expect delivery times of 10-14 days. Allow 4-8 weeks for drop shipped items.
That was at the end of my confirmation email
I paid thro paypal so how can they charge me more??
But I will let you know because they didn't calculate the hst which is another 12%


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

colleend2006 said:


> WHEN WILL YOUR ORDER ARRIVE?
> Order was placed on: October 8, 2012
> Expected delivery time: 6 to 8 business days (standard delivery)*
> *Customers in Alaska, Hawaii, and the U.S. territories should expect delivery times of 2-4 weeks. Customers in Canada should expect delivery times of 10-14 days. Allow 4-8 weeks for drop shipped items.
> ...


Hi Colleen, I've ordered from Annie's and sometimes the shipping is really quick, and it's usually prior to 10 days. More like a week on average. I've never been charged HST or duty on anything shipped from Annie's and I think my largest order was around $85.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I wanted to order from yarn paradise and the same thing happened. Good prices on wool but not after the shipping charges


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, alot of companies in the US will offer "free shipping" on any order or on a certain value order but this offer is only valid if you live in the US. (in most cases. Check the fine print) If you place an order from Canada, you pay shipping, tax, duty, plus whatever else they can dream up to charge like brokerage fees to clear cusstoms.
If you live in the US and order from Canada, do you just pay shipping charges or do you also pay duty, taxes, brokerage, etc. Just curious!!!!!
Can someone explain "free trade"? I certainly do not mind paying postage and duty if necessary but it always amounts to much more than that. An item doubles or triples in price when ordering across the border.


----------



## Sellman (Oct 3, 2011)

I order all my yarn from Jimmy Beans Wool. They have a 3 month program. Every three months, they give you free shipping and 5 % back on ordering if you ordered 3 mos. previously. Wonderful helpful people.
I urge all my knitting friends to check out their web-site.


----------



## Sellman (Oct 3, 2011)

I order all my yarn from Jimmy Beans Wool. They have a 3 month program. Every three months, they give you free shipping and 5 % back on ordering if you ordered 3 mos. previously. Wonderful helpful people.
I urge all my knitting friends to check out their web-site.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jaszy said:


> Yes, alot of companies in the US will offer "free shipping" on any order or on a certain value order but this offer is only valid if you live in the US. (in most cases. Check the fine print) If you place an order from Canada, you pay shipping, tax, duty, plus whatever else they can dream up to charge like brokerage fees to clear cusstoms.
> If you live in the US and order from Canada, do you just pay shipping charges or do you also pay duty, taxes, brokerage, etc. Just curious!!!!!
> Can someone explain "free trade"? I certainly do not mind paying postage and duty if necessary but it always amounts to much more than that. An item doubles or triples in price when ordering across the border.


I occasionally buy from Elann in Canada, most recently about a month ago. I paid shipping only. I imagine the other costs provide services to the residents of Canada and that may be why we in the US don't pay them.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Shipping is free from Yarn Market on purchases over $59 and service is good and prompt.


----------



## AK Kat (Sep 25, 2012)

I looked up those needles, pricey. I think I will stay with the ones I am using.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

For those of you who have not found this site. If you will go to www.retailmenot.com and register (it's free) you can find all kinds of coupons to most web retailers. The coupon I find most often for all the retailers I use is for free shipping.

When I'm ordering anything online I always go there and see what is available before I check out.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

When I receive an international order, I have yet to pay tax, duty etc. Only the shipping charge.


----------



## North53 (Nov 12, 2011)

AK Kat said:


> I am looking for a new place to buy circular needles. I bought some but the plastic tubing is so stiff, does anybody know where to get some. I ordered from eknittingneedles.com?


Check out Knitpicks. They have three kinds - Harmony wood in both blond and coloured, steel, and acrylic. I use the Harmony would and love them. The cable is very flexible and I think the prices are reasonable.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I have no problem paying for my knitting or crochet supplies to be shipped to me. I have a huge problem with companies gouging customers for postage. If they don't want to ship to Canada just say so. If Knit Picks can ship at reasonable rates then there is no reason others cannot do the same. Hey if those companies don't want my business then it's their loss. It's actually forced me to look elsewhere and I've found that to be more challenging and that's just the way I like it. I will not pay ridiculous hiked-up postage rates on principal period.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I usually check to see if they do ship to Canada if they are unreasonable I just don't order.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Wheat said:


> ...
> and not for sharing, is in line with International Copyright Laws.
> ...


There... actually is no such thing.
The only way copyright is "transferred" across borders are treaties... And they are more like concerning a certain aspect of the copyrightable materials... And there is not a one signed by all countries.
So, copyright when it comes to "international" is... well, fogy at best.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

I think we all bemoan the postage...I shipped a small package to Australia and it cost me $22.00. If I wantws delivery confirmation it was either 25 or 35 more...don't remember right now, tho.

I am a painter and the nature of our exchanges has changed, too...went to smaller things, trading cards we paint, canvas pictures no larger than 12x12 0r 11x14, etc. Sometimes the postage was more than the cost of the object painted before we did that, and people dropped out. I still ship to Canada and the UK, but almost anywhere else is too expensive. 

It's a shame, really, because it used to be nice getting things from cyberfriends in other countries. (We usually include postcards or photos of where we are from, landmarks, and share a bit about our area.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure where you shipped a small parcel from to Australia for the mere price of $22.00 but that is a bargain. Remember that pretty much everything in and out of Oz involves an airplane!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I could mail an 8"X5"X5", 1 lb parcel to Australia for $10.21 Can.
I could mail an 8"X5"X5", 1 lb parcel to myself for $9.88 Can. The parcel doesn't even leave town. Wish *I* could get a ticket to Australia for 33 cents.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Great point nittineedles! I flew to Sydney, AU in 2000..Chicago, to Los Angeles to Sydney..trust me .33 cents didn't buy a single post card in any of those cities! Or the postage to send it.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think that at least sometimes, the companies we purchase from and the shipping companies are in cahoots. I realize I sound like one of my grandparents right now, but I can't help it.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I went to the ICE site as everyone here talks about it..yes ,,great deals until you get to the end..the shipping and there was NO WAY I was paying more...3 or 4 times more for the shipping then I was going to pay for the yarn...will shop elsewhere for sure!!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

cherylann4557 said:


> I went to the ICE site as everyone here talks about it..yes ,,great deals until you get to the end..the shipping and there was NO WAY I was paying more...3 or 4 times more for the shipping then I was going to pay for the yarn...will shop elsewhere for sure!!!


I haven't bought from them in a while, and when I did the shipping was more than the yarn ... but even with that it worked out to less than $2 per ball of yarn. It was worth it.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Got an email this morning that Annie's shipping charges sale is extended ....

Good news! Your $1.99 SHIPPING keycode from Annie's is EXTENDED!

You have until midnight Thursday, 10/11/12, to use your $1.99 shipping keycode -- EXJNEWS -- on any order of $25 or more!*


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for the info-love your memo-knit for the soul-you betchya!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

YorkieMama said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to say it's "gouging" since I'm not acquainted with Canadian postal rates. I do know that Canada had the toughest regulations regarding items coming in from other countries. With the toughest regulations, come higher costs. This "could" be part of the issue, I'm not saying it is just that it could be.
> ...


Yorkie, you hit the nail on the head about Canadian Customs - and I am a Canadian. My hubby used to haul race horses Canada/US depending on the season. He was returning to Canada with horses he had taken south earlier in the year. Canada Customs actually charged him duty on every old, worn, Canadian original halter!

A little off the postage topic but we were coming home to Alberta from a ski trip to Montana and Canadian Customs decided we must have looked like smugglers. By the time they were done we were 3 hours behind schedule - interviewing each of us privately, opening all our luggage and spreading it all over the truck box. Emptied everything in the glove box, console etc, found nothing illegal, left us to replace & repack everything and had the nerve to say "Welcome home to Canada"!


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in Nova Scotia on the Atlantic side of Canada. I ran out of a cotton yarn that I had previously bought from a store in British columbia - on the Pacific coast of Canada. The yarn was three 50gram balls - cost $15 and the postage was $13.96. so the vendor wasn't gouging me - Canada Post is putting themselves out of business -- and it took 11 days to add insult to injury.!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I do know that International shipping - no matter what service you use, is the most costly.

Personally, I try to limit placing orders that will involve international shipping, though I've done it an not regretted the purchases.

Recently I had an email problem, when I didn't get confirmation from Knitpicks about an order I made the foolish assumption that my order didn't go through, so I placed a 2nd order. I got my email straightened out and then realized TWO orders (exact same items) were headed my way. Knitpicks was very nice, I sent the duplicate (2nd order) back and it actually cost me MORE to send it back than Knitpicks had charged me for shipping to begin with - I even went with the least expensive option.

There are companies that I like doing business with and products I like and sometimes I can't get them where I live, so I place an order and pay the shipping. I'd spend more burning up gas in my car to drive all over to find the items anyway.

One example is LUSH products (bath & beauty). The closest location to me. is 55 miles away. By the time I make the round trip, the gas costs more than the shipping. Besides if you're going to drive that far at least a cup of coffee is involved, perhaps lunch, maybe a few stops at other shops. I save myself money by paying shipping!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

If anyone located in the States is interested, I got an email from LionBrand ...

Free Domestic Shipping on Orders of $30+ Until 10/19 at their website. 

Unfortunately I'm in Canada and so am out of luck on this one.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Your right. I know myself well enough to know that I would make my first latte at home and take it on the road, but I also know if I'm driving that far and spending that much of my day going to shop for something, I would most likely stop other shopping in between destination and home, probably coffee, and a lunch. Becomes much more the "getting what I need"


courier770 said:


> I do know that International shipping - no matter what service you use, is the most costly.
> 
> Personally, I try to limit placing orders that will involve international shipping, though I've done it an not regretted the purchases.
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You better believe it freesia792! The last time I made that trip...well I stopped for a Latte, hit the store I wanted to, then found four other places to spend some more money...by then it was time for lunch, might as well go somewhere nice. On the way home I got sidetracked into 4 other stops. It would have been a LOT cheaper to stay home and click "add to cart" and then placed the order, paid for shipping and not even had to get out of my jammies!


----------



## AK Kat (Sep 25, 2012)

The shipping costs to and from Alaska are also high and then you get some company's that won't ship to AK so if I really want something I have to ship it to my parents in AZ then they ship it to me so I am paying double. And on some sites where you get the free shipping it can take two weeks or more to see your product in AK


----------



## AK Kat (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you North53, I will check it out.


----------



## AK Kat (Sep 25, 2012)

The best prices in on the Tuesday Promotion that actually starts on Monday. You can get some skiens for .35.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm not sure where you shipped a small parcel from to Australia for the mere price of $22.00 but that is a bargain. Remember that pretty much everything in and out of Oz involves an airplane!


It depends how small the small package is... I send 0.5 - 0.9 kg for this money - with plane, with priority and with tracing number.

AK Kat, Tuesday promotions start on Tuesday... in Istanbul. Which is probably good 8 - 10 hours behind you...


----------



## me_bonnie (Sep 29, 2012)

For those interested in free shipping codes, websites like this http://www.printablecouponsbirthday.com have lots of codes available, but not all codes work for Canada.

If you live in the United States, never shop online without first searching for a free shipping code for your order. Most retailers offer free shipping with $50 (or even less purchases), but some retailers have free shipping with no min. Personally I only buy from different retailers only when shipping is free or super super low and also use coupon codes.

P.S. I've seen a cool super low shipping code from Joann Fabrics too - JDF294 (this one gives you $2.95 shipping rate/no minimum for Joann Fabrics). It's valid until 21 October 2012 (not included).


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW what a can of worms has been opened here. 
i thought i was being mean when i refuse to pay huge prices for postage. i also will not order from Ebay when the costs are way above what it actually costs to post the item. some people charge way over the odds.
when i post anything I try to be fair about the postage costs otherwise you are not getting a bargain which is the whole point of Ebay.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

shirley323759 said:


> WOW what a can of worms has been opened here.
> i thought i was being mean when i refuse to pay huge prices for postage. i also will not order from Ebay when the costs are way above what it actually costs to post the item. some people charge way over the odds.
> when i post anything I try to be fair about the postage costs otherwise you are not getting a bargain which is the whole point of Ebay.


I have bought quite a bit on ebay and I have had many sellers refund my paypal account after they have shipped to give me the difference in their estimate and the actual charges.

If you see something you really want on ebay, you can always message the seller to see if that is their policy.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

i have just bought some Ice wool knits well ,don't know how it washes yet ,the postage was free ,it was from www.discountknittingyarn.**************** ,i think they also sell u.k wool


peachy51 said:


> shirley323759 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW what a can of worms has been opened here.
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

hm. 
I went to this site and took a look - I was planning on buying from ICE anyway...
The yarn I want would be $80.59 if I order from the free-shipping site and $72.56 - from the e-bay part of Yarn Paradise. And they ship with DHL and it comes in a few days...
Now, I know $8 is not all that much for people who live in the places that Rachel from Rachel's vacations go and think that $15 form some "gorme" hot-dogs is a bargain, but... Well, I would easily spend the money on yarn, but definitely not just throw them away, sorry. Well, that's just me...


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> hm.
> I went to this site and took a look - I was planning on buying from ICE anyway...
> The yarn I want would be $80.59 if I order from the free-shipping site and $72.56 - from the e-bay part of Yarn Paradise. And they ship with DHL and it comes in a few days...
> Now, I know $8 is not all that much for people who live in the places that Rachel from Rachel's vacations go and think that $15 form some "gorme" hot-dogs is a bargain, but... Well, I would easily spend the money on yarn, but definitely not just throw them away, sorry. Well, that's just me...


When i went to e.bay i found i had to pay shipping , i live in the U.K,may be a bit different


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

valj46 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > hm.
> ...


No, not really - it's just that the yarn I was buying was $12.9 on e-bay and 12.59 GBP on the "free-shipping" site. And there is a $8.9 for shipping of the first lot and additional $3.9 for the rest - total shipping of $20.6, which is anything but low, but with the yarn it is $72.2 and the same amount of yarn on the "free-shipping" is 50.36 GBP. which is $80.5861. The shipping to UK is the same, I just checked - so for 1 lot, the "free-shipping" site is better, but if you want to purchase more at the time, it is actually more. I wish I knew about it when I bought this yarn the first time - I only got 1 lot than, to "check it out"- but now, for 4, it's not the right place.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I went to the website you were speaking about, sent her a message and the she sent me an answer right away. &#128522; I asked her about free shipping to Canada and she said any of her discounted yarns are shipped free and that there is a charge for the regular yarns(those that are not under that section). She said that you could place your order and she would figure out the cost to ship and let you know before you complete your order. Now this, in my opinion is more than fair. I'm so pleased about this that I'm going shopping in the U.K. Right now from the comfort of my living room. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hm, not that it is really important, but... you are shopping in Turkey from this site, not in UK. Ice is a Turkish company and ships from Istanbul, not from UK. And, as I said, it's not that big difference - the distance from Canada to UK or Turkey is not that different...  *hug*


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

Oops! Thanks for clearing that up for me. It doesn't really matter to me. I'm going to try with a small order to see what the quality is like and then take it from there.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, the quality of ICE yarns is really good... Hm, just a note - I have never tried their wool-containing yarns, but I don't use wool anyway. The others I really, really like.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks again.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, the quality of ICE yarns is really good... Hm, just a note - I have never tried their wool-containing yarns, but I don't use wool anyway. The others I really, really like.


Ice wool seems to go along way .nearly finished the back of a quite long jersey still on the same ball of wool ,its 100% acrylic worsted ,the other wool i had has got merino wool & acrylic thinner looks the same as our 4 ply,haven't used it yet


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I know this is an old topic. (I just found this edition unopened while cleaning out my email.) As mentioned, the USPS isn't allowed to make a profit. The present Congress wants to privatize the postal system! If you think these rates are bad check those of UPS. I have to mail packages frequently. What will they become when there is no postal service to temper the costs?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Some companies have minimum shipping charges that are ridiculous when they are applied to a few sheets of paper that will fit into an envelope. No way is there that much time or materials involved. A box involves more packaging and is heavier, which can justify such a high shipping charge on a box, but not an envelope. I buy large envelopes for mailing unfolded sheets of paper and no way can that much expense be justified.
I hate to buy print patterns as well, because if something happens to the copy, you are out of luck, and yes, the dog can eat it! 
I just broke down and ordered a printed pattern yesterday because it was unique. The postage was $1.15, a true bargain. I will scan it immediately upon arrival. Not all patterns come in electronic format, some are published only as paper, which I find to be a problem. I like a paper copy which usually is destroyed when it is used, so like to have an electronic original so I can print a nice, fresh copy the next time I use it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Oops, duplicate


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> Some companies have minimum shipping charges that are ridiculous when they are applied to a few sheets of paper that will fit into an envelope. No way is there that much time or materials involved. A box involves more packaging and is heavier, which can justify such a high shipping charge on a box, but not an envelope. I buy large envelopes for mailing unfolded sheets of paper and no way can that much expense be justified.
> I hate to buy print patterns as well, because if something happens to the copy, you are out of luck, and yes, the dog can eat it!
> I just broke down and ordered a printed pattern yesterday because it was unique. The postage was $1.15, a true bargain. I will scan it immediately upon arrival. Not all patterns come in electronic format, some are published only as paper, which I find to be a problem. I like a paper copy which usually is destroyed to knit from. An electronic original allows me to print a nice, fresh copy the next time I use it.


Oh I hear you!
I wanted two patterns From Annie's Attic - they didn't have it in download format. The shipping from US to Canada was $16 - way more than the two patterns. So I wrote and explained that I thought thy have a minimum charge based on a minimum weight *usual* for a purchase of that price. They wrote back that no - they charge because they have to have different trucks to take items through the border (Canada - not China).
So I replied that all they had to do was to put the patterns in an envelope and mail it in the mailbox! <g> The matter has now been escalated to the Manager. It is frustrating!
cj


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

CaROLE-JAYNE: Hopefully they may change their minimum shipping for patterns. There is a difference between a box and an envelope!


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE: Hopefully they may change their minimum shipping for patterns. There is a difference between a box and an envelope!


I hope so - either that or download ALL patterns. It's all a question of customer service (mixed with a good dose of common sense!). I'll post if they do decide to lower the cost. I had the same issue with Knitpicks and *they* did, so it IS doable.
cj


----------



## Magicknitter (Jun 9, 2012)

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> MaryE-B said:
> 
> 
> > Some companies have minimum shipping charges that are ridiculous when they are applied to a few sheets of paper that will fit into an envelope. No way is there that much time or materials involved. A box involves more packaging and is heavier, which can justify such a high shipping charge on a box, but not an envelope. I buy large envelopes for mailing unfolded sheets of paper and no way can that much expense be justified.
> ...


Hi CaROLE-JAYNE: This is how this whole post started. If you go back to the very beginning of this post, it was me that complained about Annie's Attic charging $16. for one pattern. I phoned and they didn't offer any help. That's the way it's done, and that's that! Hope you can get the manager to do something about it. I personally, will never purchase from Annie's Attic ever!


----------



## shluke (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the reason that I don't order from Annie's Attic anymore. I complained about the shipping charges and nothing has changed. It's a shame, too because Annie's Attic has some beautiful patterns, just nothing I'm willing to pay that much shipping for. I can buy a lot of paterns at my LYS for what it costs to pay shipping to Annie's.


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

Uuummmm - I'll let you know if they can 'see sense'. It would be in their own best interests - they are obviously losing money.
cj


----------

